# Tac: Swap



## MA-Caver (Jul 9, 2009)

This anti-drug video is NOT for the faint of heart. But it carries with it such a POWERFUL message that it cannot be ignored! 
Drugs or drinking then driving... *DON'T DO IT!*
[yt]76FVnzBJsfg[/yt]

Thoughts and comments please... awareness is the key.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 14, 2009)

I guess this is a bit harsh?


----------



## Carol (Jul 14, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> I guess this is a bit harsh?



Video not available


----------



## Carol (Jul 14, 2009)

Found a copy of it here: 

http://www.advertolog.com/paedia/reels/2009/07/09/558121/


Missed its mark with me.  

Are they trying to show that its the woman's fault by urging the guy to go instead of waiting till he sobered up?

Are they trying to show that you have more of a chance of getting killed if you do the right thing and pull over, than you would have if you stayed behind the wheel?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 14, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Found a copy of it here:
> 
> http://www.advertolog.com/paedia/reels/2009/07/09/558121/
> 
> ...


As I saw it they showed the lack of judgment in letting someone who used drugs get behind the wheel in the first place. Much like someone who let a friend drink and drive. Finally he realized that he was too buzzed to drive safely so he pulled over (obviously not far enough) and whammo he's out of the picture. 
It is a harsh anti-drug message but it does I think brings the point home.


----------

